# trying to find 52 caliber bullets



## G5Dual (Oct 27, 2006)

Looking for bullets/sabots for my 52 cal Knight Long Range Hunter muzzle loader.
From what I am finding or should I say, not finding, I'm afraid they are not available anywhere. Any help appreciated.


----------



## P&Y142 (Jan 25, 2008)

Try Jays in Clare I belive they carry the 52cal but not sure how big of a slection they have. I looked on there web site and didn't see much but it's not the best web site. JAYS NUMBER 1-989-386-3475


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

You can get the sabots from mmp or knight to fit .452 bullets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

G5Dual said:


> Looking for bullets/sabots for my 52 cal Knight Long Range Hunter muzzle loader.
> From what I am finding or should I say, not finding, I'm afraid they are not available anywhere. Any help appreciated.



Unfortunately the .52 bullets seem to be drying up, even Knight no longer has them listed on their site. This was the problem With Knight, trying to fill a niche that really didn't need filling. Don't get me wrong, the .52 is a real powerhouse, but not if you can't find bullets for it.

Parker Productions has the Full bore 530 gr lead conicals in the Hydra-Con and Traditional Hunter, but they sure aren't cheap. They made these for Knight. MMP made the sabots I believe and Barnes made the bullets for the saboted bullets. It would be nice if Knight isn't going to provide the 52 cal saboted bullets, that they would release the right for MMP to sell the 52 cal sabots. Knight created this monster, now you can't even feed it.

http://www.parkerproductionsinc.com/agora/agora.cgi?product=Bore_Size&ppinc=1a

A custom mold might be the way to go, if you still want to shoot the .52 cal. Hard telling how long Parker will produce these bullets, or if they are just trying to clear out inventory?


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

saw some barnes in .52 today at Williams. These are good bullets.


----------



## G5Dual (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. I'm actually trying to get information for my husband while he is gone hunting. He was using the Red Hots 52/375 bullets. (williams had the 52/275)

He had a heck of a time even locating the Knight Long Range Hunter when they came out. Finally got one just before season. Got a new scope too. Couldn't get it to pattern consistently. Scope problem or gun problem? Both were new. Not enough time to get taken care of before season.

Eventually figured out it was the scope. Sent scope back. New one arrived. Got it set. Used it to kill one deer the following season. Would no longer pattern. Went back to old muzzle loader for remainder of the second season. Sent scope back again. They replaced it with new one.

Now this season is approaching and no bullets available. I think between the gun and scope, he must have at least $1,300 into it. Would be nice to be able to use it.

I'll keep trying.

Thanks again to everyone for the input.


----------



## G5Dual (Oct 27, 2006)

Just thought I would let you all know that I found close to what I was looking for. I got the Red Hots 52/350 from Scheels Sporting Goods located in Iowa. They said they were pretty well stocked in Knight accessories.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Bobs Gunshop in Hastings had three or four packs of the 350s last time I was in there. I debated about buying a .52 but didn't for exactly this reason. I do think I might have to buy one of the LRH .50s though.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

G5Dual said:


> Just thought I would let you all know that I found close to what I was looking for. I got the Red Hots 52/350 from Scheels Sporting Goods located in Iowa. They said they were pretty well stocked in Knight accessories.


Try these guy's. It is my understanding that they were the #1 Knight Dealer in the nation, but I don't know for sure. I do know that Knight gave me their # for ordering Knight accesseries, and they always had what I needed in stock. They will ship to you as well. Someone out there has bought up the .52 cal bullets/saboted bullets, it is just a matter of finding out where they are. My bet is these guy's will have them, or be able to tell you who does.

Gregerson Ace Hardware
880 Cedar St
Baldwin, WI 54002-9353
(715) 684-3246


----------



## G5Dual (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I just ordered 25 boxes of the 350 grain. Should be set now. Have managed to track down a total of 45 boxes.

Happy Hunting Everyone


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes, I bought at least 2 of my Knight rifles from that Ace in Baldwin, WI.


----------

